# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  NEED NEW ALL TERRAIN TYRES

## von tempsky fan

I'm in the market for a new set of all terrains the Goodyear silent armour AT'S have only done 20,000 kms and now they wouldn't pass a wof . I drive mainly on steep gravel roads and winding tarseal and farm work I have looked at the Maxxi 980 and they look alright , what do you fellas recon. Oh the size is 245/70/ 16 but I might wack on 245/75/16's .

----------


## cambo

Cooper Tyres for the best. Top shelf prices but they last a lot longer.
News

Coopers also do a cheaper range called Hercules. These A/T's are std on the new TRD Hilux's. 

I have had good runs out of the Bridgestone Dueler 694 tyres (now called 697) on a few vehicles I've had. 

Another place to check out for tyre deals is tyreshoponline.co.nz

----------


## MSL

Shame your not after 17's, I have a set of BF Goodrich A/T's with 80% tread left for sale, awesome tyres. You should look at those in a 16


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## von tempsky fan

I checked some cooper's but they were 416 Inc  gst each and mickey thompsons are around the 500 each mark I was after something a bit cheaper.

----------


## von tempsky fan

> Shame your not after 17's, I have a set of BF Goodrich A/T's with 80% tread left for sale, awesome tyres. You should look at those in a 16
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bugger ,Iv heard that the BFG'S are real good , how have you found them?

----------


## MSL

Guy at work just got some Bridgestone dueller A/T's for $325 including each fitted. Not overly aggressive tread but good on road and good mileage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cambo

Check out the Hercules range of tyres, made by Cooper.

What vehicle are you putting the rubber on?

----------


## von tempsky fan

It's a 2012 triton 4wd.

----------


## cambo

Something like the Bridestone Dueler 697 would be OK as well.
Gravel wears tyres out in next to no time no matter what they are. Utes are hard to get tyres to last as the rear is so light the tyres wear faster than the fronts. 
Kumho has an A/T that is supposed to have better wear rates on gravel. Could just be their own smoke they're blowing. Personally haven't tried their A/T's. But their muddies have always been good. I used to use their tyres when competing in 4wd trials. 

BFG A/T's are very good, but in similar price bracket to the Coopers. I found them no good for slightly greasy farm tracks though. 
Replaced them with the Bridgestones and found them marginally better off road on the farm tracks I used. 
The Goodyears I have tried in the past (including car tyres) have always worn very quickly. Won't get anymore.
The Dunlop A/T's I've seen on Hilux's through work all wear the edges prematurely and scallop badly. Makes for terrible wear and handling. 

1 thing with the Coopers, is people are getting huge k's out of them making their value for money much better. I personally know a guy that has done 120ks on 1 set of Cooper A/T's in his Nissan Patrol. He does a lot of highway, gravel roads and river bed driving. Still has plenty of life left in them as well.  
Some have gone through 3 sets of tyres in the same distance, costing a lot more in the long run.

----------


## gadgetman

If the tyres wear on the edges it normally indicates that they are under inflated. More pressure pushes the centre of the tread out to even up the wear.

I had a very good run out of Hankook A/T's getting well over 80,000km with 5mm of tread still on them when I changed to M/T's.

----------


## veitnamcam

kms aint everything.

Buy the cheapest tire you can for the back of your motorcross bike, it will have less traction than the bald expensive tire it replaced and will infuriate you by lasting too long with no grip so you have to suffer it for longer till you can get a new decent tire.

BFG seem to have very very good wear/traction rates generally, I realise not everyone drives on the ragged edge but when the SHTF traction is of utmost importance.

----------


## cambo

> If the tyres wear on the edges it normally indicates that they are under inflated. More pressure pushes the centre of the tread out to even up the wear.
> 
> I had a very good run out of Hankook A/T's getting well over 80,000km with 5mm of tread still on them when I changed to M/T's.


You're right GM that underinflation can make the edges wear. It can also be an alignment issue and sometimes simply bad driving habits. I see a lot of it through work.
Some tyres are more prone to wearing the shoulders though, due purely to design. 
Others wear edges because of the set up of the vehicle and the camber on NZ roads. ie an AWD Prado will wear LF outer edge faster than any other tyre on the vehicle.
If we drove the same vehicle on the RH side, the predominant wear pattern would be on the outer of the RF wheel.

As VC said, buy the best you can afford, vtf. 
There are cheap budget type tyres that perform adequately, but then there are expensive tyres that do the same but last much longer.

----------


## hunter308

I have got firestone destination AT tyres on the bighorn and seems to be holding up very well

----------


## jakewire

I asked about the same thing quite some time ago
Cooopers or MK's are really expensive down here,.
The BFG at have given me 60k plus, alot on gravel and farm tracks
I cannot say exactly how much as I've alwaye traded for another  set
I'll be buying more of the same when the time comes again.

----------


## deye223

after about 8 months the coopers go hard as hell and slip like buggery on the black top especially in the wet

----------


## northdude

on the budget end of the scale ive used nangkangs ats and had a really good run out of them justabout to put a new set on and im trying some federals

----------


## gadgetman

> You're right GM that underinflation can make the edges wear. It can also be an alignment issue and sometimes simply bad driving habits. I see a lot of it through work.
> Some tyres are more prone to wearing the shoulders though, due purely to design. 
> Others wear edges because of the set up of the vehicle and the camber on NZ roads. ie an AWD Prado will wear LF outer edge faster than any other tyre on the vehicle.
> If we drove the same vehicle on the RH side, the predominant wear pattern would be on the outer of the RF wheel.
> 
> As VC said, buy the best you can afford, vtf. 
> There are cheap budget type tyres that perform adequately, but then there are expensive tyres that do the same but last much longer.


The AWD Hiace is pretty horrendous in the tyre wear on the front too, typically the outer edge of the left front. In that context of alignment/vehicle design then it will do the same with whatever tyre you put on. If both edges are worn on a tyre it indicates under inflation.

----------


## von tempsky fan

I'm going to check out Firestone and bridgestone  they have a buy 3 get 1 free deal  will check out the destinations

----------


## madmaori

> I checked some cooper's but they were 416 Inc  gst each and mickey thompsons are around the 500 each mark I was after something a bit cheaper.


where are you based chap?
il do the cooper AT3 in a LT construction for $340 fitted

----------


## madmaori

LF outter wear is generally caused by the camber of the road,large high speed roundabouts,U turns etc because of the weight transferring over onto that shoulder...that why tyre rotations are so important.around this neck of the woods people could get up to 10k less out of not rotating tyres halfway through...definatly worth it

----------


## scoped

I wanted the bfg all terrain for my jimny, but couldn't get them in quite the right size, so looked at the cooper STT I think it is, look like a good all round tyre but again the price was a bit steep so had a mate get me some maxxis mud tyres at a good price. Maxxis also make a good looking all terrain also. Have a look at what the aussies use, they too do a lot of miles over varying country. bridgestone/firestone are yet to pick up their 8 ball in this category in my opinion

----------


## von tempsky fan

I got a good deal for some cooper at3 's  so I will give them a go ,shit they have a good guarantee.Thanks for everyones help.

----------


## steven

"Kumho 8><--- But their muddies have always been good. I used to use their tyres when competing in 4wd trials. "

I have their M/Ts and at around $1000 at the time they have lasted well and I cant tell them from the "better" tyres I had on ie no worse.  My personal experience is buy lowest priced reasonable quality tyres I can and dont drive like a maniac. If in competition start by looking at what others who are winning are using and keep a set just for that.

----------


## JoshC

Hey guys, next time you're looking for tyres, hit up TyreShopOnline - About Us. 

Steve and Tracey run this NZ business, and have suppliers nationwide. They offer free postage for a full set of tyres, and arrange fitting at your local for ~$20 a corner. Got two new lots of tyres last month, they arrived and were fitted within 3 days of ordering them. The local Beaurepaires place (I priced some up through them for comparison---they were about $50 a tyre more expensive) had to order my size in anyway so was looking at a 2-3 day turnaround that way too!

I've bought about 6-7 sets of tyres thru Steve and Tracey and can't recommend them enough. Steve knows his tyres and will recommend what he thinks is best for your application.

At the moment I am running 33 inch Hercules DT's (mentioned by Cambo) on my Landcruiser, by Steve's recommendation. Hercules are made by Coopers, and offer similar design to Coopers more expensive tyres. 

I was running MT's, but Steve reckoned for my use the DT's would last longer, and in the real dodgy/slippery stuff I normally throw on chains anyway. So far his recommendations have proven correct, the DT's are a very chunky all terrain tyre, are awesome on road and very reassuring off road. The pair I replaced last month due to blowing them out on a set of spiked harrows, were only a 3rd worn and had done nearly 30,000kms. 

In my experience, if you are doing big kms on rough roads, and a lot of off road work you get very little benefit buying top shelf 4x4 tyres. Once they're 50% worn, they're stuffed. At ~40% worn I flick them on and replace them with new ones. I usually aim my replacements to be fitted coming into winter, that way I get full benefit of their grip. Stuff a couple of high end tyres and there's a thousand bucks down the gurgler. 

50,000kms is the most I've got out of a set of tyres, with them still being useful, and they were Hercules MT's. I sold them for $120 each and that subsidised my new set.

----------


## von tempsky fan

I looked at the Hercules DT they are $ 317 plus fitting , Im getting the cooper AT3 tomorrow for $330 fitted &balanced so not to much in it.

----------


## JoshC

Fairly different tyres. You'll be happy with the AT3 if you spend most of your time on road.

----------


## von tempsky fan

> Fairly different tyres. You'll be happy with the AT3 if you spend most of your time on road.


Have you seen or used the at3 it's an all terrain tyre not a fucken 
HT tyre the Goodyear AT'S I had on are less aggressive .

----------


## JoshC

> Have you seen or used the at3 it's an all terrain tyre not a fucken 
> HT tyre the Goodyear AT'S I had on are less aggressive .


Geeez take a f'n chill pill, you asked for our opinion. You stated you wanted an AT for gravel roads and winding seal, you'll be happy with them. 

And, yes I have, my latest Landcruiser came with a set on it. Pretty average in mud and clay.

----------


## Smiddy

Jeues lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## craigc

TyreShopOnline - About Us

Quite a few of us from the other forum use these guys.

Have a close look at the Sivlerstones and you'll see that they are using the old BFG AT mold, I had them and they did 60,000 km.

I then got the Hercules DT, they were still going strong at 40,0000 km when I sold the truck.

The guys great to deal with and will send them anywhere in he country. 

I've also had BGF ATs and they are great too.

I can't believe people buy tyres that do only 20,000km, no offence.

----------


## Happy

I m down to Cooper ST Maxx or BFG TAs have to decide prior to Monday morning 
Got 30 000 kms out of the tyres Toyota used. (Remuera taxi type )
Three won't pass warrant
Time for some 33s now with some ARB kit in it 
I think there was a wank factor thread here some place ha ha 
 :Sick: 
Thoughts on just these two would be appreciated !   :Thumbsup:

----------


## mikee

> I m down to Cooper ST Maxx or BFG TAs have to decide prior to Monday morning 
> Got 30 000 kms out of the tyres Toyota used. (Remuera taxi type )
> Three won't pass warrant
> Time for some 33s now with some ARB kit in it 
> I think there was a wank factor thread here some place ha ha 
> 
> Thoughts on just these two would be appreciated !


I was looking at these too, but then I got the price and given they are going on my wifes daily driver (which I may occasionally borrow)

 It would be a case of serious WANK FACTOR.

Especially when I can get 4 AT or MT from Brigestone for price of 3 till end of the month so the ST Maxx would be almost double the price, are they worth it.  Given the truck has done 8000km since she got it 2 years ago, neither are likly to be worn out any time soon  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Happy

> I was looking at these too, but then I got the price and given they are going on my wifes daily driver (which I may occasionally borrow)
> 
>  It would be a case of serious WANK FACTOR.
> 
> Especially when I can get 4 AT or MT from Brigestone for price of 3 till end of the month so the ST Maxx would be almost double the price, are they worth it.  Given the truck has done 8000km since she got it 2 years ago, neither are likly to be worn out any time soon



Arrrrrhhh!, not in my size. Not part of the deal!(of course). Bugger. There's $19 per tyre difference between the two so not too much difference they both hurt !, ha ha

----------


## mikee

> Arrrrrhhh!, not in my size. Not part of the deal!(of course). Bugger. There's $19 per tyre difference between the two so not too much difference they both hurt !, ha ha


What Size, maybe you could arm twist or prod for a better deal at the other place

----------


## Happy

285/75/17. Not a heap of choice really

----------


## mikee

> 285/75/17. Not a heap of choice really


Ah, I only need 245/70/16s or maybe one size bigger

----------


## Markgibsonr25

Friends all swear by the maxis tyres as they all seem to get around 100k out of them.i tried a set 265/70 / 16 on a colarado this year un warrantable and lasted 45k (lots of gravel and lots of heavy towing)I could have rotated and got a little more but they were done.Now using a set of mickey thompsons ,shop has guaranteed 130k so we will see.

----------


## Tahr

I’ve got Cooper AT’s.
They are wearing well.
Mostly I’m pleased with them, but they do slip in the wet a bit.

----------


## MSL

Shop has guaranteed 130k's? Which shop is it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mucko

> Cooper Tyres for the best. Top shelf prices but they last a lot longer.
> News
> 
> Coopers also do a cheaper range called Hercules. These A/T's are std on the new TRD Hilux's. 
> 
> I have had good runs out of the Bridgestone Dueler 694 tyres (now called 697) on a few vehicles I've had. 
> 
> Another place to check out for tyre deals is tyreshoponline.co.nz


coopers are shit, put $1400 AT3's on our truck didnt even last 40,000kms had a coopers 50,000km warranty but since our drive way was gravel they wouldnt cover them. worst tyre i have had and a worthless warranty

----------


## mucko

> I'm in the market for a new set of all terrains the Goodyear silent armour AT'S have only done 20,000 kms and now they wouldn't pass a wof . I drive mainly on steep gravel roads and winding tarseal and farm work I have looked at the Maxxi 980 and they look alright , what do you fellas recon. Oh the size is 245/70/ 16 but I might wack on 245/75/16's .


go see Trevor at beurepairs he will see you right.

----------


## MSL

> go see Trevor at beurepairs he will see you right.


He has fitted some cooper at3's I think


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mucko

> Something like the Bridestone Dueler 697 would be OK as well.
> Gravel wears tyres out in next to no time no matter what they are. Utes are hard to get tyres to last as the rear is so light the tyres wear faster than the fronts. 
> Kumho has an A/T that is supposed to have better wear rates on gravel. Could just be their own smoke they're blowing. Personally haven't tried their A/T's. But their muddies have always been good. I used to use their tyres when competing in 4wd trials. 
> 
> BFG A/T's are very good, but in similar price bracket to the Coopers. I found them no good for slightly greasy farm tracks though. 
> Replaced them with the Bridgestones and found them marginally better off road on the farm tracks I used. 
> The Goodyears I have tried in the past (including car tyres) have always worn very quickly. Won't get anymore.
> The Dunlop A/T's I've seen on Hilux's through work all wear the edges prematurely and scallop badly. Makes for terrible wear and handling. 
> 
> ...


KL78's are fucking awesome tyres

----------


## mucko

> He has fitted some cooper at3's I think
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


poor bastard he will regret that, kl78's will piss all over the coopers.

----------


## screamO

> coopers are shit, put $1400 AT3's on our truck didnt even last 40,000kms had a coopers 50,000km warranty but since our drive way was gravel they wouldnt cover them. worst tyre i have had and a worthless warranty


I've never had the coopers, talked to a few people about them and the all said there warranty wasn't worth the piece of paper it was written on. Marks on the side walls would void the warranty, having to rotate every 5,000 km's and all sorts of other outs.
I'm happy if I get 40 -60,000kms out of a set. I get Pissed off when you just wear (f#@k) one tyre out :Wtfsmilie:  I'm a big fan of the BFG,s but also had a good run out of some of the cheaper AT's out there.

----------


## Happy

I was looking at Cooper ST Maxx not AT3. Looks like the BFG may win the argument !

----------


## mucko

> I've never had the coopers, talked to a few people about them and the all said there warranty wasn't worth the piece of paper it was written on. Marks on the side walls would void the warranty, having to rotate every 5,000 km's and all sorts of other outs.
> I'm happy if I get 40 -60,000kms out of a set. I get Pissed off when you just wear (f#@k) one tyre out I'm a big fan of the BFG,s but also had a good run out of some of the cheaper AT's out there.


fuck i put some budget goodrides on the back and rate them better then coopers

----------


## mucko

> I was looking at Cooper ST Maxx not AT3. Looks like the BFG may win the argument !


dont touch coopers mate bfg will be way better.

----------


## Munsey

. Im watching this thread for the perfect AT tyre . Modern utes with the big 17s has fucked the tyre selection . gone are the days of tyres well under $300 :Pissed Off:

----------


## gadgetman

> . Im watching this thread for the perfect AT tyre . Modern utes with the big 17s has fucked the tyre selection . gone are the days of tyres well under $300


One requirement with the replacement for the Safari was I had to be able to fit 15" rims. Can put on new rims and tyres for probably less than you'll pay just for tyres.

----------


## mucko

> . Im watching this thread for the perfect AT tyre . Modern utes with the big 17s has fucked the tyre selection . gone are the days of tyres well under $300


perfect for one is not perfect for the other, but for a average budget tyre mostly used on the road but needed to grip up off road when needed the Kumho KL78 would be one of the top tyres, thats based on what tyres i have had, i wouldnt hesitate to buy them again.

----------


## Markgibsonr25

> Shop has guaranteed 130k's? Which shop is it
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


General tyres dunedin

----------


## MSL

Are they p3 all terrain?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Markgibsonr25

70/30 tyre i was told.will check what type it is later

----------


## madmaori

> coopers are shit, put $1400 AT3's on our truck didnt even last 40,000kms had a coopers 50,000km warranty but since our drive way was gravel they wouldnt cover them. worst tyre i have had and a worthless warranty


did you get the LT construction or just the passenger?

----------


## madmaori

> I've never had the coopers, talked to a few people about them and the all said there warranty wasn't worth the piece of paper it was written on. Marks on the side walls would void the warranty, having to rotate every 5,000 km's and all sorts of other outs.
> I'm happy if I get 40 -60,000kms out of a set. I get Pissed off when you just wear (f#@k) one tyre out I'm a big fan of the BFG,s but also had a good run out of some of the cheaper AT's out there.


sounds like the shop you bought them off might be pulling you're tit and cant be assed doing it properly for you,the guys that sell the coopers are a brilliant company to deal with I haven't had a issue yet that couldn't be resolved

----------


## Tahr

> sounds like the shop you bought them off might be pulling you're tit and cant be assed doing it properly for you,the guys that sell the coopers are a brilliant company to deal with I haven't had a issue yet that couldn't be resolved


MM, what are your thoughts about the Cooper AT3's slipping in the wet? Do you get that feedback from your customers?

----------


## mucko

> did you get the LT construction or just the passenger?


Lt2

----------


## mucko

> sounds like the shop you bought them off might be pulling you're tit and cant be assed doing it properly for you,the guys that sell the coopers are a brilliant company to deal with I haven't had a issue yet that couldn't be resolved


had some deal tyres had to be rotated wheel balanced every 5000 by cooper agent, if you went over the kms warranty void drive on gravel warranty void, they wore out in half the time kuhmho kl78s did abit dodgy in the wet average off road. for the money spent not worth it.

----------


## von tempsky fan

I got the at3 coopers 246/70/16's 4000km ago  and I really rate them I drive mainly on narly gravel/ rock base and they have shown hardly any wear .I took it easy for the first couple hundred km on the tarseal until they got bedded in and they are as good as the Goodyear silent armours I had on which only lasted 20km from new. The at3 is also good on our slippery Ingham Brite on farm and are good on wet grass as well. The road noise is slightly more than the silent armours but they are slightly more aggressive so not a biggie. The tread depth is huge . I definitely rate them.

----------


## madmaori

> MM, what are your thoughts about the Cooper AT3's slipping in the wet? Do you get that feedback from your customers?


I have been told by 2 other people Tahr that they did slip around a little bit when they wore down on wet roads but to be honest 1 of the guys was a REAL hard driver on them and that was the only thing he could fault them on ,in the end he pulled them off around the 70k mark with a wof or 2 left in them and then fitted another set.
I kind of put it down to being a A/T tyre having less off a footprint on the road versus a H/T and the harder compound in the cooper and L/T casing.

----------


## madmaori

Tyre pressure can be another problem I never run them over 32psi under normal driving conditions

----------


## Happy

I settled on the 285 75 17 AT KOs  . 1 Wk delivery + free fit and balance etc .. Happy with the price !!

----------


## von tempsky fan

> Tyre pressure can be another problem I never run them over 32psi under normal driving conditions


+1 mm I run the at3s at 31 pounds

----------

